# Resource: List of Air Spring Damper (Gas Struts) and Suspension Controller part numbers [TOC done]



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Work In Progress (please help!)

If an Air Spring Damper (later referred to as a Gas Strut) fails on a Phaeton, the owner of a pre-MY2005 car has to sit down thoughtfully and take stock of what happens next.

This is because of the engineering change that was implemented at the factory part way through 2003 (usually affecting showroom cars prior to late MY 2004), when a design or supplier change was made.

The effect of this change is that VW have announced that if one strut from production before the change is replaced with one from after the change, then the other three struts and the suspension controller must also be changed. These threads refer, the first is in the TOC:

2004 Phaeton Failure of one Suspension Strut (replacement of all required)
Different part specification for replacement Air Springs (Shock Absorbers)

However, please note that post-2012 some VW dealers are simply replacing singles or pairs of old gas struts with units suffix AD and not changing the controller, or the remaining struts. This is still an open issue (as of March 2014) and we are gathering further information. Please see this thread for the latest reports:

Help Front suspension too low.

It's been a while since the part numbers were researched (very effectively, by Michael) since when there have been some factory updates. As a resource to help answer questions as to which strut and controller are which, the following incomplete tables may be useful after they have been 'topped up' somewhat.

If any part numbers or other details are missing (which will be quite a lot, firstly because VW have deleted many part numbers which are no longer stocked from their catalogues and secondly because I am very short on NAR data) *please post the numbers with some kind of identification of the car Model Year etc and I will update the table for future reference*.

Update: The latest information is that suffix Q struts have been found on cars in the Middle East, so please disregard the table footnote that suggests these are NAR only.

Chris




Red entries refer to production before the engineering/supplier change, blue to production after the change.
You can find your controller part number and software version listed in a diagnostics scan at Address 34. The part number is shown clearly in the 2nd line (it is not the Labels 'lbl' file name) and the software version is the last number in the line starting 'Component:'
Strut numbers are only marked on their physical sticker labels, not listed in a diagnostics scan.Your Vehicle Type (strictly, Engine type, eg BAN or BGH) is listed in the build sticker pasted inside the User Handbook that is kept in the glove compartment, or on the more complete one pasted on the floor of the trunk/boot.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

It is very nice to see that they are still using the new type of struts since 2006 and on to today... basically it has been a solid performer that they don't see any need to 'improve' it further.

This is very reassuring.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Fantastic thread!

What do the red numbers mean (old/new?)? My failed front right strut was part number 3D0 616 040Q, and I believe mine has a 2003 manufacture date, but the controller apparently also works with the new struts. I'll update with the new strut p/n and controller software level when I have them.

Chris, can I request that you keep this thread "clean"? Incorporate any useful information into your first post and delete everything else. It'll save hours of circular trawling in future.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

> 3.Strut numbers are only marked on their physical sticker labels, not listed in a diagnostics scan.


 Is it visible from outside without the need of removing the wheel or lifting the car?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The front ones are, right near the top of the strut.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Awesome research work Chris, thanks very much for posting it.

I'll add this discussion to the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

See also this fairly long discussion (5+ pages) about replacing the air suspension components on Phaetons - Different part specification for replacement Air Springs (Shock Absorbers).

Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My 2004 V8 is now running 3 "old" struts and 1 "new" strut on the same ("old") controller.

Front left part number on the car: 3D0 616 039Q (2003/04 - 2003/06)
Front right part number on the car: 3D0 616 040 AD (2009 -)
Controller: 3D0 907 553B (2003), software revision 1101

I don't know where the story came from about the new struts not working on the old controller, but evidently at least one of them does. The strut is new, I believe, not re-manufactured, it's listed on the invoice at $1732. Interestingly, the entire strut change including labour was $1953, which is less than I've seen previously quoted.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Bentley CGT owners are buying Phaeton struts coz they are cheaper, the CGT has slightly different struts (if I'm not mistaken) but all are compatible with each other. Probably the same is happening here.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi,

I was in contact with airbagit.com, they sent me a pic of their struts showing a VW part no. that I have not seen before. 3D0 616 040 0AF.

I'm wondering if this will work on my car or not


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

4E0 616 040AF is an Audi A8 unit. Perhaps the supply shop has created the number for a generic repair item.

Chris


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Paximus said:


> 4E0 616 040AF is an Audi A8 unit. Perhaps the supply shop has created the number for a generic repair item.
> 
> Chris


You might be right! 
The left letters are not clear in the picture. 

I'll check with them again.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The Audi suffix AF strut appears to (a) be missing the 0.4l auxiliary accumulator and (b) have a shorter stroke compared with the Phaeton one.

Chris


*Audi part*










*Phaeton part* (ignore the bracket, that was left on by the vehicle dismantler and does not come with the OEM part)


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The latest "information" from the helpline, which they got from the dealer, about the compatibility of the struts and controllers is that the problem is/was with the struts with the AB suffix. I don't think this is definitive because when I spoke to them last week, they said the incompatibility involved an older strut model, which I took to mean older than the ones I already had on the car, so I asked her to do some research and find out what the older part number was. Rather than get to the root of the problem, she took my request literally, and merely asked the dealer for the part number prior to the AD suffix part they fitted. Assuming that this information is correct, that would mean that the incompatibility problem is no longer with the early cars, it's with the 2003/06-2009/10 vehicles. Although the quality of the research was suspect, I'm inclined to think that this is the case, since my car is now successfully running a mix of the Q & AD struts on the front, using the old controller. One further piece of information to back this hypothesis is that I believe my car to be a particularly early model. So, when the part number changed to AB in 2003/06, the earlier cars would have needed to change all 4 struts until 2009 when the AD struts were introduced, at which point (presumably, since there are plenty of examples), those vehicles running the AB struts would become the ones needing to change all 4 (since the AD struts are definitely compatible with Q but presumably therefore not with AB).

There are a lot of assumptions in that analysis, and I think the only way to clear up this complicated situation for sure is if somebody with better contacts at VW than I have, preferably in Germany, can get around the customer service wall in the US.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Michael has been delivering an aircraft to the Far East lately, but perhaps he will ask his friends at Dresden.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Wave (I apologise, I used to know your first name, but I forgot it):

Good suggestion. As Chris mentioned, I'm stuck in Borneo right now, putting a new aircraft into service. I'll probably get out of here at the end of September. If I have sufficient time off from work before I have to deliver the next aircraft, I'll fly from Malaysia to Zurich, get on my motorcycle, and go up to Dresden - there are a few other things I need to suss out in Dresden as well.

But, if time is tight, I might not make it to Dresden until Christmas. I have to move a plane from Canada to Russia at the end of the year - looks like Dresden would make a perfect refuelling stop, they sell jet fuel there... 

Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been following the air shock threads for about 5 years now. We owners are learning more each day based on the experiences and research of others and a robust willingness to share information. I'm very encouraged as I seem to have the similar components as Invisiblewave. I have a 3D0907553B controller with software version 1101 and coding of 0017770. My left strut is a 3D0 616 039Q and I have not looked at the right one. However, I think all of this is consistent with Invisiblewave's level control system and he is runing one new air shock and 3 old ones. So I am very encouraged especially when a saw a post with the new version air shocks priced at online discount through a VW dealer at less than $1200. Life is good again.  

Jim X


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just sent a fairly strongly worded reply to the customer care line, in the hope of really getting to the bottom of this. We all know that they've been involved in numerous cases where they've stumped up for the other 3 struts, but it's like talking to a vacuum. All she came up with, after 3 or 4 telephone conversations, was the part number for the AB strut. If the new struts DO work with the old, why the hell were they replacing them all in the first place? It makes me think there must be some reason other than a technical one, and the only other thing I can think of is safety, which would also explain why they've been so forthcoming with the other struts.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

invisiblewave said:


> ... the only other [reason] I can think of is safety...


I don't think it is anything as nefarious as that - I think it's just simple economics. The part number change was a result of a change of supplier, a different company making the new part number air springs. My understanding is that it was less expensive for VW to foot the bill to replace 3 additional air springs on a car (if one had to be replaced) with the new part number springs than it would have been for VW to contract with the former supplier to continue to produce spares for the next 10 years.

If it was a safety issue, that would have been elaborated in more detail in the European documentation. I haven't seen anything coming out of Europe that suggests that. 

Michael


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Ate manufactured my "Q" struts. Who makes the current "AD" ones? 

Damon


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris,

It is possible to add truncated VINs to your spreadsheet?

All members,

Let's provide Chris with a little more information regarding original and replacement part numbers for struts, truncated VINs, and service history regarding air struts. If anyone has current updated ETKA information, that would be helpful too.

Invisible wave revived this discussion. His car's VIN is 3D348XXXXXX which appears to not fall within the range of VINs that needed the controller and struts updated per Michael's 2007 ETKA post; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Absorbers)&p=41976353&viewfull=1#post41976353. His original front struts were of the "Q" suffix which isn't even mentioned in Michaels's post. I'm not sure what his build date was.

My car's VIN is 3D148XXXXXX and also have the front struts with the "Q" suffix and controller 3D0 907 553 B running software 1101 (coded 17700). I'll have to update this post with my build date and rear strut information tomorrow.

Good night folks,

Damon


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

PanEuropean said:


> I don't think it is anything as nefarious as that - I think it's just simple economics. The part number change was a result of a change of supplier, a different company making the new part number air springs. My understanding is that it was less expensive for VW to foot the bill to replace 3 additional air springs on a car (if one had to be replaced) with the new part number springs than it would have been for VW to contract with the former supplier to continue to produce spares for the next 10 years.
> 
> If it was a safety issue, that would have been elaborated in more detail in the European documentation. I haven't seen anything coming out of Europe that suggests that.
> 
> Michael


If that were the case, then how do you explain the AD strut working on my 1101 controller along with a Q strut on the other side? I'm not passing any judgement, just following the logic.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

invisiblewave said:


> If that were the case, then how do you explain the AD strut working on my 1101 controller along with a Q strut on the other side?


Honestly, I don't know. I can only speculate at why VW doesn't advise mixing struts of different generations (different vendors), and that might because the two struts from different vendors will operate without any apparent problem during normal operation of the vehicle, but might not operate according to specification under all possible conditions.

I know that in my own industry (aircraft manufacturing), we have occasionally been stuck in circumstances where we have a vendor change or a specification change in a part that is installed in more than one place in the aircraft. If this happens, and we need to supply a single replacement part while the aircraft is under warranty, we provide a full set of replacement parts. If we cannot supply an original spare and the aircraft is out of warranty, we pro-rate the cost of replacing all the affected parts (in other words, bringing everything to the same spec) over the foreseen lifetime of the parts. 

That's the situation I suspect VW is in - there was a vendor change, they cannot (or do not want to) stock spares from the original vendor, and they have decided it is cheaper all around to subsidize replacement of the other 3 if 1 strut fails. Given the relatively low cost of the struts (relative to aircraft parts) and the consumer satisfaction headaches possible, they have been fully subsidizing bulk replacement so far, rather than going to the trouble of attempting to pro-rate part life.

But - as to why you are able to mix struts on your car and have (apparently) no problems, I have no idea. 

Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't follow your logic. The struts from different manufacturers are running together on my car, they didn't fit the strut from the original vendor because they no longer stock them, so how does it follow that they have been doing the 3 for 1 swap because of a change of vendor?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I think posts #23 and #24 above may constitute an infinite loop.

CB


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Often happens with faulty logic!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I believe even if different struts fit and work, the damping values and the air spring rates (at the same pressure) are different, which will change the handing of the car. 
Its like having one out of four tires with more or less pressure, different size or design, the car may be drivable but at certain conditions it may behave unexpectedly. 
The Phaeton is designed to be driven at +300 km/h and everything should work perfectly in order to be safe. 
I know some S-class owners changed their air suspensions system to a custom coil spring and they are happy. For me, I'd better drive a stock Chevy Caprice rather than an S-class with crappy suspensions!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Still waiting on the "customer service" helpline to give me a real answer on this. The latest communication from them is a repetition of previous ones, that the dealers are the source of all technical answers and that they said my car has the "new generation" suspension. I know this is nonsense because the dealer's explanation for my car already having new suspension is that Fidelity mentioned to them that they had changed it. The only previous work done under the Fidelity policy was the control arms. The only way VW can possibly bring this car back to the US is if they stick a Porsche badge on it and hand it over to their Porsche subsidiary to handle.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

invisiblewave said:


> Still waiting on the "customer service" helpline to give me a real answer on this. The latest communication from them is a repetition of previous ones, that the dealers are the source of all technical answers and that they said my car has the "new generation" suspension. I know this is nonsense because the dealer's explanation for my car already having new suspension is that Fidelity mentioned to them that they had changed it. The only previous work done under the Fidelity policy was the control arms. The only way VW can possibly bring this car back to the US is if they stick a Porsche badge on it and hand it over to their Porsche subsidiary to handle.


If the car is with you and you have VAG-COM, you can check the controller version and coding. Also you can look at each strut and find the part no.

I’m actually waiting for a guaranteed information so that I can replace my the strut with new one or sell the car before things get worse. The remanufactured struts are mostly from china and might not last, as what happened to Asad.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've already posted that information if you look down the thread. I have the old struts, the old controller and old software, with a new strut running on the front right corner.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi,

I just scanned the level control module, the hardware is 3D0 907 553 B and the software is 1101 while the coding is 0015500. 

Now can I simply change the coding to 0017700 or I need the dealer support to do software update so that I can possibly use the new AD struts ?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The coding on mine is the same as Jim's: 0017700. Looking at my old scans, that's always been the coding. I can't tell you for sure whether the AD strut will work on yours, but I don't know of any reason why it won't. The first thing you might try is changing the coding on your controller and see if it'll take it. Once that works, you'll be on the same hardware, software and coding as mine. The definitive test, other than actually putting the AD strut on, is to have a dealer run their Guided Functions Function Test, Detect Control Module Generation. When they tested mine it stated "In this is a new generation of the level control system control module-J197", then underneath it lists the part number, software version and coding. The one thing that would give me pause in your situation is the coding on your controller, I don't know why it's different.

What is the part number of the other front strut? That might be the other difference, since according to Chris's table, the Q struts are North America only.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

My apologies, the 0017700 is NAR suspension ride height coding and my 0015500 is the ROW 10mm lower ride which theoretically should not affect the suspensions operation and compatibility.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Calibrate)-Phaeton-Suspension-amp-Ride-Height


My struts are also Q, which I believe this type of struts are not only for NAR Phaetons.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

On the Q suffix, my information comes from Chris's table at the beginning of this thread, I don't know the source of his data. I can't get an explanation from VW about the strut compatibility and why the AD struts work on my vehicle, but I don't see any difference between your setup and mine.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's the final "answer" from the Phaeton Customer "Service" line to my questions about why my car is compatible with the new struts and all the other 04 cars aren't:

Thank you for your email.

I recommend that you contact the parts department at Lewisville Volkswagen. Our dealerships are our technical resource, and they are in the best position to assist you.

I apologize that we do not have access to information regarding part numbers, and specifics here at the Customer CARE Center.

If you have any additional questions, please feel free to reply to this email.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Today's Dictionary Word
*Recursion* _noun _see recursion. 


I hope Michael will have time to explore the information you have gathered when he is in Dresden next. _Someone_ at VW must know the answer.

Meanwhile, I'll try and talk my local Phaeton Dealer into raising a tech support question with the UK Importers, in the hope that it gets escalated to Dresden. I have the car booked in next week.

Chris


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

invisiblewave said:


> Here's the final "answer" from the Phaeton Customer "Service" line to my questions about why my car is compatible with the new struts and all the other 04 cars aren't:
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...



It scares me to think that "our dealerships are our technical resource, and they are in the best position to assist you." Sounds like passing the buck to me. If dealers serviced large numbers of Phaetons, I could see that their knowledge would be invaluable. But how many Phaeton certified techs have dealt with more than a handful of air suspension repairs? I doubt many. Also why does VW operate a "Tech Line" if dealers are the final authority?

Jim X


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolutely. We already know it's a non-answer because the people who've had the job done have initially been told by the dealer that they have to pay out-of-pocket for the other three struts, and it's not until the helpline gets involved that VW pick up the bill. My takeaway is that the helpline are stalling, they don't want to give out any more information than they have to about the situation.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nah... it means that the call center has no idea... iti s beyond their capability. So instead of saying "I don't know." They issue a blanket statement that leaves everyone astounded and expected no further responses.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Just spoke with the tech at the dealer, but he wasn't able to shed any more light on this issue. He's adamant that my car is running the new generation controller but can't explain how, or how the Q struts work with the new generation. The VW area rep was also in attendance, but his role seemed to be limited to talking a lot and generally doing his best to discourage customers from owning Volkswagens. He assumed right from the off that I was just trying to screw another three struts out of him, which couldn't be further from the truth since I couldn't be happier that my car can run the new struts, I just want to be absolutely certain it can without any safety concerns. He also "inspected" my corroded trim panels and gave a flat-out no to replacing them, despite the TB (which he dismissed out-of-hand).


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Hello all,

My car is currently in a bad situation. Today the front end was fully dropped after just two hours of parking. The low level warning also stayed for quite long time. I'm not going to drive it any more. 

After failing to make a good trade-in deal, I'm going to buy new 3D061640AD strut instead of remanufactured 3D061640Q and I will take the chance and try my luck!

Any recommendations before I place the order ?


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

An update regarding using AD struts on car with older Q struts. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6054646


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Ahmad. I have made a note in the thread containing the list of strut part numbers.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## rangsudh (Mar 20, 2013)

*Help, need part number for air hose*

Paging PanEuropean (Michael), VWK (Ken) or others:

Just found my 2004 W12 Phaeton front-end was sagging after parked for a few hours. Both left and right, so indicating an air leak somewhere outside the air struts.

Turns out the black 6-inch flexible hose that connects from the right front air strut nipple to the hard plastic air line is brittle with age/heat and leaking. This piece of hose is shaped a certain way and is flexible in order to accomodate the strut's dynamic range of motion along with the wheel.

I cannot find a part number online for this hose -- any ideas?

I would replace both left and right hose pieces.

Thanks.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Both sides down doesn't necessarily indicate that the problem isn't a strut. A leak in one strut will drop the whole front end. There's a high likelihood it's your nearside strut. If I remember correctly from when I removed it a few weeks ago, that line is not supposed to be flexible, it's hard plastic. 5NM torque on the nut if you remove it.


----------



## rangsudh (Mar 20, 2013)

*@invisiblewave*

Thanks.

I took another look. What I thought was flexible hose was just a protective rubber boot surrounding the hard plastic air line. Probably to protect the air line from road debris.

But why would both sides go down if only one strut is bad. How can I isolate the failed side?

And what is "nearside" -- passenger or driver? (US car).

Thx,
--
Suds


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The system is linked across the axles. Nearside is always the same, regardless of where the steering wheel is, it's always the side nearest the kerb. There's no simple way to isolate it, you need to get down there with soapy water or something and check for leaks. Start with the nearside one. It's likely either a tear in the bladder (underneath the cover) in which case you might find a leak near the top of the strut, or a problem around the plastic pipe connection. There are a million threads on this that'll give you chapter & verse.


----------



## rangsudh (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks!

I did read through all the threads but did not see anything about both struts on the same axle being linked. Since they both get separate air lines from the solenoid valve block, I assume the linkage is electronic and that the control unit equalizes the level between the two sides by reading the level height sensor on either side and then pumping or releasing air from the appropriate side.

Skimmed the SSP guide but do not recall anything about such a linkage.

I tried the soapy water everywhere possible, including at the top of the struts under the plenum covers. No luck.

Tried listening for the leak/hissing sound. No luck. Probably camouflaged by the outer boot/bellows.

Then I got an old automotive stethoscope and placed it against the metal body of the struts in the wheel well. Voila! Clear hissing sound of air escaping from the passenger-side right-front strut. Problem confirmed. I didn't want to order a remanufactured strut without confirming that it was the strut and not something else.

Very curious why it's almost always the right front strut...

Is there anything to be gained by replacing both front struts?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My guess is there are more bumps/potholes on that side. That wheel is always dirtier too, for some reason. I don't know of any reason to replace both struts, except that the old struts have an inferior bladder more prone to failure. My n/s failed a couple of years ago and it's been running fine after just replacing one. My 04 is unusual in that it's apparently able to run both the new & old struts on the old controller. Nobody at VW has been able to explain why to me, despite persistent questioning.


----------

